# princess kiwi....settled already!



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

some morew pics...lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww great pictures, beautiful kitty,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww she is a cutie *


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

the second one makes me laugh! she looks so stupid!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's really cute!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

she looks very sweetxx:lol:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## missdaisy (Dec 13, 2008)

What a very sweet little princess. I call my Miss Daisy Doo a princess.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

She is very cute and girly PB,so glad she's taken over:thumbup1:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

whats PB?????


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

pinkbutterflys said:


> whats PB?????


I was thinking she meant PinkButterflies.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

i just thought that too, my name is kymmy lol =]


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

pinkbutterflys said:


> i just thought that too, my name is kymmy lol =]


lol...nice name Kymmy. 
Or PB as your'e sometimes known...lol.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

just like yours =]


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

She is such a cuite


----------

